# bean recipes



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Any good recipes I can do with beans without adding mean into them ?

I want to get about 30g of protein and low carbs if I can if not then thats ok


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just make a bean chilli.

make a chilli as normal but ram it full of whaat ever beans you can find. there will be a million recipes on the net

is it even possible to make a low carb meal out of beans btw?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont think so like maybe Ill just take a carb out of another meal.I just want something to replace canned fish twice a week


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

bean on toast.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Drain / wash can of kidney beanz. Mash up. Add nandos hot sauce. Add 1 egg. Parsley for colour, optional. Roll smallish balls into bread crumbs. Flatten into burgers. Shallow fry. Eat.

Did you mean baked beans?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

yep... love baked beans on toast.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the bean just above the little wet hairless hole on its own , my mrs likes sausage with her bean though


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cheezy beans on toast.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

sakso said:


> bean on toast.


full of salt and sugar


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Drain / wash can of kidney beanz. Mash up. Add nandos hot sauce. Add 1 egg. Parsley for colour, optional. Roll smallish balls into bread crumbs. Flatten into burgers. Shallow fry. Eat.
> 
> Did you mean baked beans?


That sounds decent will give it ago


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> full of salt and sugar


Unfortunately yeah.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Isnt there a way to make your own baked beans ?I guess they wont be as NICE without all that salt and sugar but am sure there is an alterntive

And what is it what the Mexicans have


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

you can get low salt/sugar beans which are better than normal, taste nice too!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i like the sound of the kidney bean burgers


----------

